# Update on the cavies



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

As some of you know, a few months ago my sister had been neglecting her cavies. They were left outside all year round and never bothered with, so I gave her a list and told her what she needed to do in order to give them a meaningful and comfortable life....needless to say, this didn't happen.
I went to my mums yesterday, and was warned not to look at the state of the cage, they hadn't been cleaned out in three weeks....which by anyone's standard is horrific. My dad usually cleans them out (not his animals so i don't see why he does) but he's been busy with work over the last few weeks, so he hasn't had time to even think about my sisters animals, but like I said, not his responsibility.
I spoke to her again and asked if I could have them because I told her I'd take them if she didn't follow the guidelines myself and her had put together (she did this for a few weeks then they've been sat rotting in their own filth) but she downright refuses to give them up despite wanting to spend no time with them at all. One of the poor little things his almost blind and goes into shock when held or picked up and I've managed to get that one to my home in order to get it more socialized and more trusting of people, so hopefully the other one will follow suit.
I want to keep them together, but they are already living separately due to the more dominant confident cavy picking on the special needs one, so there isn't anything I can do about getting them together as she seems fine to part with one but not both.
I don't know how to reach her, I have tried everything and she refuses to believe that she is abusing her animals, and the poor rabbits outside are knee deep in their own feces and so forgotten about I actually cried when I saw the state of them. But she owns the household and my mum wants her to make the decision to get rid of them, when in all honesty, they need to all be out of that house, away from her and in better loving homes. I am more than prepared to take on the cavies, but I won't have the time needed to help the poor rabbits, they are practically feral. My mum is even offering to pay for them if they come to my house so expense isn't an issue, but I just need to find a way to get them both to my house and for her to willingly do it.
I obviously don't want to fall out with my little sister, but I can't sit back and watch this kind of neglect go on. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, as I am just stumped.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Also, I have already mentioned that you should never keep a lone cavy, but she refuses to listen to me about that as well....


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

This is probably the harshest way short of calling animal control but can you just take them when she's not home and feign ignorance? It'd probably take her a few weeks to notice anyway. You could pretend they were stolen or a predator broke in. 

It is flat out animal abuse and if your parents can't see that I would mention calling the humane society. Kids don't run the show.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Can you talk your parents into putting their foot down and either forcing her to take care of them or threatening to send them to someone who will?


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Honestly, if I were you I would just take them. If she doesn't feel the need to clean out their cage or even pay enough attention to them so they aren't half feral then she shouldn't have the right to say if they stay. I understand that you wouldn't have enough time to care for them as much as you normally would be able to but they'd at least get a lot more care than what they are getting from your sister. You could work on getting them at least a bit more friendly and if you still don't have the time for them maybe try and find a loving home for them?


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Nanashi, I think I may just do that. It's not right that she has to dictate the household. It's a shame because she never used to be like this, which is why I don't understand why she's doing it now. My mum said the same thing, she wonders how long it would be until she noticed too. It's just sad.

Kksrats, it's hard because my mum knows it's wrong, but it just causes arguments between my parents because she bounces between the two in situations like this, promises she'll change and then they say they will then never do. She's out a few days of the week so I'm going to tell my mum to bring them to my house when she's out.....or at least try to.

And Hedigan, that's the idea, but I want them to be a lot better than they are, and at least with the care I'm going to provide means that it will be a lot easier to find them a home. I just want these little things to have the best life they can. I know I can't provide it, but at the very least I can help them become more social and trusting of people that people will actually want to have them...


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I hate these kinds of family predicaments. My brother was utterly furious with my parents when they had to rehome a puppy that he brought home 2 weeks before he deployed overseas. I'm not sure what he expected them to do since he was going to be gone for 9 months; it wouldn't have even been HIS dog anymore. Slightly different scenario, but I get the whole not so dynamic family dynamics thing. I just really hope that when she does realize that you've taken them and sees how well you take care of them that it will dawn on her that she should/could have done more in the first place. And hopefully she doesn't just go out and get another pet >.<


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Situations like this are hard. My brother and i keep a pair of guinea pigs together (one each) and even though there's no neglect our opinions do still differ when it comes to their care. It must be so frustrating knowing the animals are there and not being able to do anything about it as of right now. 

Since they are outside it may be that it's easier for your sister to not think too much about how she's keeping them. Out of sight, out of mind sort of thing. I agree with everyone that you should just take them, you might have better luck rehoming the rabbits if you spend some time interacting with them first. You may even find that once they're gone your sister sees it almost as a relief. It seems kin of like she's overwhelmed herself. Some people like the idea of keeping pets and don't think a lot about the work and responsibility that goes with it. 

I hope everything works out, good luck


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I wanted to add, dokkajane; you sound like you may be older than me (I'm 22) but in my life my sister and I have had several falling outs. I'm talking from screaming at each other, to hating each other, to physically hurting one another. A terrible many. One thing I learned is that, as sisters, you always sort of bounce back. Sure, I don't FORGIVE her for everything but I'm not going to always hate her and I'm here for her if she needs me. And yes, in some occasions this has involved pets and their care. 

((_I also think good parents should mediate this stuff and prevent and stop promoting abusive, neglectful behavior and any relapses...they're raising what will one day be an adult who owns pets, now's the time to learn._))


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

kksrats said:


> I hate these kinds of family predicaments. My brother was utterly furious with my parents when they had to rehome a puppy that he brought home 2 weeks before he deployed overseas. I'm not sure what he expected them to do since he was going to be gone for 9 months; it wouldn't have even been HIS dog anymore. Slightly different scenario, but I get the whole not so dynamic family dynamics thing. I just really hope that when she does realize that you've taken them and sees how well you take care of them that it will dawn on her that she should/could have done more in the first place. And hopefully she doesn't just go out and get another pet >.<


Wow, I really don't know how he expected that to work. I mean, you get an animal so you can spend time with it, not get one then leave it with your family aha but it is hard to deal with these kinds of situations with family. I just hope she understands I'm not doing it to be mean or nasty, I'm just doing what's best, as your parents were.



Jess <3 said:


> Situations like this are hard. My brother and i keep a pair of guinea pigs together (one each) and even though there's no neglect our opinions do still differ when it comes to their care. It must be so frustrating knowing the animals are there and not being able to do anything about it as of right now.
> 
> Since they are outside it may be that it's easier for your sister to not think too much about how she's keeping them. Out of sight, out of mind sort of thing. I agree with everyone that you should just take them, you might have better luck rehoming the rabbits if you spend some time interacting with them first. You may even find that once they're gone your sister sees it almost as a relief. It seems kin of like she's overwhelmed herself. Some people like the idea of keeping pets and don't think a lot about the work and responsibility that goes with it.
> 
> I hope everything works out, good luck


Thanks Jess, I hope so too. It just feels like she's holding onto them to say she has them. I know care differs from animal to animal but I'm confused as to how my parents thought she would be able to look after all of these animals. I mean, she used to be great with them, but since she hit her teenage years it's gone downhill. I'm going to try and help the poor bunnies but I think they need someone with a lot more time on their hands as me. I mean, at some point I'll be juggling 3 rats and two guinea pigs (figuratively, not literally haha!) I just don't think I'll be able to help those poor rabbits like I should, but I at least want them re homed.



nanashi7 said:


> I wanted to add, dokkajane; you sound like you may be older than me (I'm 22) but in my life my sister and I have had several falling outs. I'm talking from screaming at each other, to hating each other, to physically hurting one another. A terrible many. One thing I learned is that, as sisters, you always sort of bounce back. Sure, I don't FORGIVE her for everything but I'm not going to always hate her and I'm here for her if she needs me. And yes, in some occasions this has involved pets and their care.
> 
> ((_I also think good parents should mediate this stuff and prevent and stop promoting abusive, neglectful behavior and any relapses...they're raising what will one day be an adult who owns pets, now's the time to learn._))


Believe it or not I'm a year younger haha but I am definitely older for my years. And I think that's what I'm most afraid of, us not bouncing back. I think that's why I'm holding back on doing something serious or telling her straight up how I'm feeling about the whole thing. I'll definitely keep this in mind. It won't be the end of our relationship if we fall out, I just hope she understands why sooner rather than later. Thank you for this.


----------

